# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  [Scammer] Hearthstone pack shop javibs69

## roxaslock

Scammer

Ownedcore Name: javibs69
Skype Name: [email protected] // live:info_695532
Paypal Name:
Other payment method: Bitcoin
Ownedcore scam link:HEARTHSTONE PACK SHOP [40 Packs - 20€]



Did you use a middleman?: No

Explain what happened:
Scam alret i order one 40 pack from him and he don't reply me after got a money
and my friend try to add him on skype and he accept skype friend request also talk with my fri

Proof:

this image of chat

----------


## DvASystems

User has been notified

----------


## D3Boost

Javibs69 has been banned for scamming.

----------

